# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  Kinh tế ro hẹp cần tìm 1 e laser 6040

## tnthienanh

Như tiêu đề Kinh tế ro hẹp cần tìm 1 e laser 6040 bác nào chán cần thanh lý xin cho em thông tin. Sdt 0767 999949 (Thiện Anh)

----------

